# Patchnotes 2.2.0



## Shadaim (26. September 2007)

*Allgemeines* 
 
[*]Sprachchat - Der Sprachchat ist jetzt im Spiel verfügbar und kann im Optionsmenü unter dem Menüpunkt 'Sound und Sprache' aktiviert werden. Im Sprachchatmenü befinden sich u.a. Lautstärkeregler für das Mikrofon, sowie die Lautsprecher und Regler für das Ausblenden des Spielsounds bei eintreffenden Sprachnachrichten (wenn eine Sprachnachricht eintrifft, wird die Lautstärke der normalen Spielsounds automatisch verringert). Außerdem können Spieler optional die Funktion 'Taste zum Sprechen' für ausgehende Sprachnachrichten auswählen. Bei einem Rechtsklick auf den Namen eines anderen Spielers ist jetzt eine neue Option verfügbar, mit der man den betroffenen Spieler stummschalten oder dessen Stummschaltung wieder aufheben kann. Die Stummschaltung eines Spielers blockt den gesamten, von ihm ausgehenden Sprachchat; die Ignorieren-Funktion blockt jetzt den gesamten eingehenden Text- und Sprachchat des betroffenden Spielers. Die F.A.Q. für den Sprachchat befindet sich unter: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...37171&sid=3
[*]Chat-Channel - Im Fenster 'Geselligkeit' sind unter dem Reiter 'Chat' neue Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Chat-Channel verfügbar. Außerdem werden dort alle Chat-Channel angezeigt, in denen sich der Spieler gerade befindet oder die für ihn momentan verfügbar sind (die Verfügbarkeit von Chat-Channeln ist u.a. von der Position des Spielers in der Spielwelt abhängig), sowie neue zusätzliche Steuerungsoptionen für private Channel.
[*]Spieler, die sich AFK auf einem Schlachtfeld befinden, können jetzt über einen Rechtsklick auf ihren Namen gemeldet werden. Sobald genügend Meldungen für einen Spieler vorliegen, erhält dieser nach 60 Sekunden einen Schwächungszauber. Dieser verhindert, dass der betroffene Spieler Ehrenpunkte erhält. Der Spieler kann die Wirkung des Schwächungszaubers aufheben, indem er einen PvP-Kampf beginnt.
[*]Hast: Die Fähigkeit 'Hast' wurde überarbeitet. Die gewährten Boni entsprechen nun wieder dem Stand von vor der Veröffentlichung von The Burning Crusade. Durch diese Änderung ist der Bonuseffekt für Nahkampfangriffe etwas verringert, während Zaubernde von einem etwas erhöhten Effekt profitieren. Als Endresultat gewährt 'Hast' nun einen gleich hohen Bonuseffekt für Nahkämpfer und Zaubernde.
[*]Trollfähigkeit 'Berserker': Das Zaubertempo wurde durch diese Fähigkeit zu stark erhöht. Der Bonus wurde entsprechend korrigiert.
[*]Abhärtungswertung: Die Reduzierung der prozentualen Chance, einen kritischen Treffer zu erleiden, verringert nun auch den erlittenen Schaden durch Schaden-über-Zeit-Effekte um denselben Prozentwert.
[*]Benommenheit: Die Fertigkeit 'Verteidigung' verringert nicht mehr die Chance, dass ein Charakter von Benommenheit betroffen wird, wenn ihn ein Gegner von hinten angreift.
[*]Zauber mit Flächenwirkung: In einigen neutralen Gebieten konnte es vorkommen, dass Wachen sich nicht verteidigten, wenn sie von einem PvP-Flächenzauber angegriffen wurden. Dieser Fehler wurde behoben.
[*]Die Berechnung des Schadensmodifikators durch Abhärtung für den Fall, dass ein Angreifer über Bonusschaden für kritische Treffer verfügt, wurde korrigiert.
[*]Kraftregeneration: Bei jedem Effekt, der die Rate der Kraftregeneration (Mana, Wut, Energie, Fokus) ändert, wird jetzt sofort ein Betrag entsprechend der alten Regenerationsrate gutgeschrieben, und etwa 2 Sekunden später beginnen die Zeitintervalle mit der neuen Regenerationsrate. Durch diese Änderung wird die Funktionalität von Zaubern wie 'Hervorrufung' und 'Anregen' verbessert, bei denen es bisher vorkommen konnte, dass Zeitintervalle nicht genutzt wurden.
[*]Filme aufzeichnen auf dem Mac: Benutzer des Mac-Clients können nun Ingame-Videos im QuickTime-Format aufzeichnen. Es stehen eine Reihe von Optionen zur Verfügung, so kann man u.a. unterschiedliche Codecs und Auflösungen auswählen, sowie die gewünschte Bildrate selbst bestimmen. Im Tastaturbelegungsmenü können nun Tasten zum Starten, Stoppen und Abbrechen der Videoaufzeichnung bestimmt werden. Weitere Informationen gibt es im Spiel, unter dem Menüpunkt 'Mac-Optionen'. Um diese neue Funktion verwenden zu können, werden Mac OS X 10.4.9 und QuickTime 7.1.6 oder besser benötigt. Nicht alle Mac-Systeme verfügen über genügend Leistung, um Videos mit hoher Bildrate problemlos aufzuzeichnen. Wir empfehlen daher, zunächst ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen zu experimentieren, um eine optimale Konfiguration für das eigene System zu finden.
[*]Die großen Paladinsegen wirken nun auch auf Begleiter.
[*]Effekte, die durch das Töten eines Gegners ausgelöst werden, können nicht mehr durch das Töten des eigenen Begleiters ausgelöst werden.
[*]Nichtkämpfende Begleiter können nicht als Ziel für Zauber oder Fähigkeiten gewählt werden.
[*]Nichtkämpfende Begleiter tragen nicht mehr den Titel 'Diener', sondern werden jetzt als 'Begleiter' gekennzeichnet.
[*]Wenn man durch Wächter angegriffen wird (wie z.B. beschworene Treants), wird man von neutralen Wachen nicht mehr automatisch angegriffen.
[*]Mit Hilfe von Versammlungssteinen können nur noch Spieler beschworen werden, die auch die notwendige Stufenvoraussetzung erfüllen.
[*]Effekte, die Schaden verursachen oder Gesundheit abziehen, wirken jetzt auch auf fliegende Spieler, selbst wenn diese im Flug gegen die restlichen Effekte des betroffenen Zaubers immun sind.
 *PvP* 

[*]Spieler die sich in einem Duell befinden, können keinen 'Brunnen des Lichts' verwenden, den sie nicht selbst herbeigezaubert haben.
[*]Schlachtfelder
Auge des Sturms: Die beim Erobern einer Flagge gewährte Punktzahl wird nun abhängig von der Anzahl der Basen, die sich im Besitz des erobernden Teams befinden, erhöht.
[*]Arenen
Die Arenaberechnungen wurden angepasst. Im Zuge dessen wurden die Abzüge für kleine Arenateams (2v2, 3v3) leicht verringert.
Gegenstände, welche im Tooltipp als Questgegenstände markiert sind und einen Effekt beim "Benutzen" oder "Anlegen" haben, funktionieren in PvP-Arenen nicht.
Nach dem Beginn eines Arenakampfes können Spieler nicht mehr ihre Rüstung wechseln. Während der 1-minütigen Vorbereitungsphase vor Kampfbeginn ist das Wechseln der Rüstung aber weiterhin möglich. Das Austauschen von Haupthand-, Nebenhand- und Fernkampfwaffen ist von dieser Änderung nicht betroffen.
 
 *Druiden* 

[*]Katzengestalt (Nachtelf): Verglichen mit den Angriffsreichweiten eines Tauren in Katzengestalt und anderen Angriffsreichweiten war die Nahkampfreichweite der nachtelfischen Katzengestalt zu gering. Sie wurde entsprechend erhöht.
[*]Wirbelsturm: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Wirbelsturm' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
[*]Wirbelsturm: Paladinauren, 'Aura des Volltreffers' und 'Aspekt des Rudels' werden automatisch wieder reaktiviert, sobald die Wirkung von 'Wirbelsturm' abgelaufen ist und zuvor eine dieser Auren auf dem Opfer aktiv war.
[*]Wutanfall: Deaktiviert man diesen Stärkungszauber vor Ablauf der normalen Wirkungszeit über einen Rechtsklick auf das Stärkungszaubersymbol, wird nun auch die Reduzierung des Rüstungswertes aufgehoben.
[*]Die Zauber 'Wutanfall' und 'Ingrimm' sollten den Druiden nicht mehr in den Kampfmodus versetzen. Solange diese Zauber aktiv sind, werden angesammelte Wutpunkte weiterhin nicht abgebaut.
[*]Wucherwurzeln: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Wucherwurzeln' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
[*]Wucherwurzeln: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass verschiedene Ränge dieses Zaubers gleichzeitig auf einem Spieler aktiv sind.
[*]Naturgewalt: Das Wirken dieses Zaubers in einer neutralen Stadt führt nicht mehr dazu, dass das Opfer durch die Stadtwachen angegriffen wird. Außerdem wird der Verstohlenheitsmodus von in der Nähe befindlichen Gruppenmitgliedern nicht mehr aufgehoben.
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Winterschlaf' und 'Wucherwurzeln' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
[*]Hurrikan: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden. Zusätzlich wurden die Bonusschadenskoeffizienten erhöht.
[*]Hurrikan: Bei Rang 3 wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp korrigiert.
[*]Aufschlitzen: Der Schaden dieser Fähigkeit wird nun korrekt addiert, wenn zwei unterschiedliche Charaktere 'Aufschlitzen' auf dasselbe Ziel wirken.
[*]Zerfleischen: Die grafische Anzeige der Restwirkungsdauer sollte nun auch für 'Zerfleischen' korrekt angezeigt werden, nachdem der Effekt auf dem Ziel erneuert wurde. Wenn das Ziel durch 'Zerfleischen' getötet wird, sollte es nicht mehr vorkommen, dass der Schwächungszauber manchmal auf ein nahegelegenes Ziel übertragen wird.
[*]Griff der Natur: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch ausgelöst, wenn der Druide sitzt.
[*]Baum des Lebens: Die Gruppenaura von 'Baum des Lebens' wirkt jetzt über den vollen Radius von 40 Metern, wie es im Tooltipp angegeben ist.
 *Jäger* 

[*]Aspekt des Geparden: Diese Fähigkeit macht einen Jäger jetzt auch benommen, wenn er im Sitzen von einem Angriff getroffen wird.
[*]Aspekt des Rudels: Diese Fähigkeit macht Gruppenmitglieder jetzt auch benommen, wenn sie im Sitzen von einem Angriff getroffen werden.
[*]Aspekt der Viper: Diese Fähigkeit wurde leicht überarbeitet. Je niedriger das gegenwärtige Mana des Jägers ist, desto mehr Mana wird regeneriert. Bei einem Manavorrat von 60% entspricht die regenerierte Manamenge der Wirkung des alten Zaubers 'Aspekt der Viper'. Unterhalb dieser Manamenge ist der neue Zauber effektiver als sein altes Gegenstück (es wird bis zu zweimal soviel Mana regeneriert wie zuvor), während er oberhalb dieses Schwellenwertes weniger effektiv ist als zuvor. Die alle 5 Sekunden regenerierte Manamenge entspricht immer mindestens 10% der Intelligenz des Zaubernden, kann aber auch niemals mehr als 50% der Intelligenz des Zaubernden betragen.
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Eiskältefalle' und 'Wildtier ängstigen' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
[*]Mal des Jägers: Die grafische Anzeige der Restwirkungsdauer sollte nun auch für 'Mal des Jägers' korrekt angezeigt werden, nachdem der Effekt auf dem Ziel erneuert wurde. Wenn man diesen Zauber erneut auf ein Ziel wirkt, um die Wirkungsdauer des aktuell aktiven Zaubers zu erneuern, sollte nun die entsprechende Manamenge verbraucht werden.
[*]Das Wirken der Fähigkeit 'Fass!' verbraucht kein Mana, wenn der Begleiter auf 'passiv' eingestellt ist.
[*]Die Jägerfähigkeit 'Fass!' wirkt sich nicht mehr auf das momentane Ziel des Jägers aus.
[*]Irreführung: Das Benutzen von Gegenständen, solange 'Irreführung' aktiv ist, verbraucht nun wie vorgesehen eine Aufladung des Zaubers.
[*]Zuverlässiger Schuss: Der Tooltipp für den Angriffskraftbonus von 'Zuverlässiger Schuss' war ungenau und wurde entsprechend korrigiert. Der angezeigte Schaden wird nicht verändert.
[*]Salve: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden. Zusätzlich wurden die Bonusschadenskoeffizienten erhöht. Dieser Zauber verbraucht jetzt auch wie vorgesehen Aufladungen von 'Irreführung'.
[*]Begleiter
Raptoren können jetzt auch die Fähigkeit 'Spurt' erlernen.
 
 *Magier* 

[*]Arkane Geschosse: Einige Spezialeffekte (Procs) wurden durch diesen Zauber nicht ausgelöst (z.B. Magtheridons Auge), dieser Fehler wurde behoben. Wenn der Zaubernde über ein erhöhtes Zaubertempo verfügt, sollte der Tooltipp nun korrekt aktualisiert werden.
[*]Blizzard: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden. Zusätzlich wurden die Bonusschadenskoeffizienten erhöht.
[*]Drachenodem: Die bewegungsverringernde Komponente des Zaubers wird jetzt korrekt als Verlangsamungseffekt behandelt. Immunitäten und Zauber entfernende Effekte funktionieren jetzt korrekt in Verbindung mit 'Drachenodem'.
[*]Frostnova: Dieser Zauber unterliegt jetzt wie vorgesehen den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden.
[*]Glühende Rüstung: Dieser Effekt kann jetzt ausgelöst werden, während der Magier sitzt.
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Verwandlung' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
[*]Verlangsamen: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, zwei Ziele gleichzeitig zu verlangsamen, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
[*]Der Zauber 'Zauberraub' gewährt nun den korrekten Wert, wenn er auf eine gestapelte Aura angewendet wird.
 *Paladine* 

[*]Auren: Das Wechseln von Auren löst keine Effekte mehr aus, die normalerweise nur aktiv werden, wenn ein Zauber gewirkt wird.
[*]Die Abklingzeit für 'Segen der Freiheit' wurde auf 25 Sekunden erhöht.
[*]Segen des Schutzes: Wenn ein Spieler betäubt ist, kann er diesen Zauber nicht mehr auf andere wirken. Unter diesen Umständen kann der Zauber nur auf den Spieler selbst gewirkt werden (um den Betäubungseffekt zu entfernen).
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer der folgenden Segen wurde auf 10 Minuten erhöht: 'Segen der Könige', 'Segen des Lichts', 'Segen der Macht', 'Segen der Rettung', 'Segen des Refugiums' und 'Segen der Weisheit'.
[*]Segen der Opferung: Die Abklingzeit beträgt jetzt 1 Minute.
[*]'Weihe' betrifft nun korrekt große Kreaturen.
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer der folgenden Segen wurde auf 30 Minuten erhöht: 'Großer Segen der Könige', 'Großer Segen des Lichts', 'Großer Segen der Macht', 'Großer Segen der Rettung', 'Großer Segen des Refugiums' und 'Großer Segen der Weisheit'.
[*]Das Talent 'Gunst des Hüters' erhöht die Wirkungsdauer von 'Segen der Freiheit' um 2/4 Sekunden.
[*]Auge um Auge: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch ausgelöst, wenn der Paladin sitzt.
[*]Die Zauberzeit und die globale Abklingzeit für 'Hammer des Zorns' wurden jeweils um 0,5 Sekunden verringert.
[*]Illumination: Paladine sollte jetzt auch Mana durch diese Fähigkeit erhalten, wenn sie sich direkt zum Trinken hinsetzen, nachdem sie einen kritischen Heiltreffer erzielt haben. Wenn ein sitzender Paladin durch 'Illumination' Mana erhält, wird er sich nicht mehr automatisch hinstellen.
[*]Richturteile: Es kann nicht mehr vorkommen, dass Zauber dieser Art manchmal einen Spezialeffekt (Proc) zweifach auslösen.
[*]Verschanzen: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch ausgelöst, wenn der Paladin sitzt.
[*]Abrechnung: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch ausgelöst, wenn der Paladin sitzt.
[*]Rechtschaffene Verteidigung: In manchen Fällen konnte es bisher vorkommen, dass dieser Zauber nicht funktionierte, wenn der Paladin, der ihn wirkte, gerade unter den Einfluss eines Gruppenkontrolleffekts durch eine Kreatur geriet. Dieses Problem wurde behoben.
[*]Geweihtes Richturteil: Wenn dieses Talent in Verbindung mit dem Zauber 'Siegel der Gerechtigkeit' eingesetzt wird, gewährt es nun die korrekte Menge Mana.
[*]Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit: Der Tooltipp wurde überarbeitet. Für Einhand- und Zweihandwaffen werden jetzt unterschiedliche Werte angezeigt, außerdem wird der Wert durch das Tempo der momentan angelegten Waffe modifiziert. Anstatt einer Reihe unterschiedlicher Zahlen für einhändige und zweihändige Waffen sowie unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeiten anzuzeigen, wird nun ein einzelner Wert angegeben.
[*]Siegel der Vergeltung: Wenn zwei unterschiedliche Charaktere 'Siegel der Vergeltung' auf dasselbe Ziel wirken, wird der Schaden der Fähigkeit nun korrekt addiert.
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer des Zaubers 'Siegel der Vergeltung' wurde auf 15 Sekunden erhöht. Zusätzlich verursacht man jetzt sofortigen heiligen Schaden, wenn man 'Siegel der Vergeltung' auf ein Ziel wirkt, auf dem bereits 5 Anwendungen des Siegels aktiv sind.
 *Priester* 

[*]Fokussierte Macht: Dieses Talent erhöht jetzt die Trefferchance aller Komponenten von 'Massenbannung' in korrekter Weise.
[*]Innerer Fokus: Wenn die Effekte der Zauber 'Schattenschild' oder 'Berührung der Schwäche' ausgelöst werden, verbraucht dies nun keine Aufladung von 'Innerer Fokus' mehr.
[*]Brunnen des Lichts: Alle auf dem Zaubernden aktiven Heilbonuseffekte erhöhen nun auch die Heilung dieser Fähigkeit.
[*]Massenbannung: Es besteht nun eine Chance, der Komponente des Zaubers zu widerstehen, die Immunitätseffekte aufhebt (Segen des Schutzes, Eisblock, etc.). Ein entsprechender Eintrag wird nun im Kampflog angezeigt. Außerdem wird der Vestohlenheitsmodus von Schurken und Druiden in Katzengestalt nicht mehr durch diesen Zauber aufgehoben.
[*]Gedankenkontrolle: Es wird jetzt eine sofortige Fehlermeldung angezeigt, wenn 'Gedankenkontrolle' auf Kreaturen gewirkt wird, die gegen diesen Zauber immun sind (bisher schien es immer so, als wäre der Zauber erfolgreich, aber ohne Wirkung).
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Gedankenkontrolle' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden reduziert.
[*]Schmerzunterdrückung: Dieses Talent verringert jetzt die Chance, dass alle auf dem Priester aktiven Stärkungszauber gebannt werden. Bisher wurde nur die Bannchance von Stärkungszaubern verringert, die gewirkt wurden, während 'Schmerzunterdrückung' aktiv war.
[*]Gebet der Besserung: Dieser Zauber kann nicht mehr auf einen Wichtel überspringen, auf dem 'Phasenverschiebung' aktiv ist. Außerdem steht das geheilte Ziel nicht mehr automatisch auf.
[*]Gebet der Besserung: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt auch dann ausgelöst, wenn ein Spieler durch Effekte Schaden nimmt, die von freundlichen Zielen stammen.
[*]Schattenschild: Diese Fähigkeit funktioniert jetzt auch korrekt, wenn der Priester betäubt wurde, er flieht oder bewegungsunfähig ist.
[*]Untote fesseln: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Untote fesseln' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
[*]Woge des Lichts: Jedes Mal, wenn der Effekt dieser Fähigkeit ausgelöst wird, gewährt sie ihren Bonus wie vorgesehen nur einmalig auf den nächsten gewirkten Zauber 'Göttliche Pein'. Die Interaktion mit 'Innerer Fokus' wurde korrigiert.
[*]Berührung der Schwäche: Diese Fähigkeit wird nun auch korrekt ausgelöst, wenn der Zaubernde auf einem Reittier sitzt.
 *Schurken* 

[*]Klingenwirbel: Diese Fähigkeit verursacht jetzt auch bei einem zweiten Ziel Schaden, wenn das erste Ziel durch einen Schaden absorbierenden Schild geschützt ist, der jeglichen Schaden verhindert (z.B. 'Machtwort: Schild').
[*]Kaltblütigkeit: Dieser Effekt wird nun durch alle kritischen Treffer aufgebraucht, also auch wenn ein Ziel betroffen ist, das über ein Schaden absorbierenden Schild verfügt.
[*]Meister des hinterhältigen Angriffs: Der Bonusschaden durch dieses Talent wird jetzt korrekt entfernt, wenn ein Schurke durch einen Zonenwechsel seine Verstohlenheit verliert.
[*]Kopfnuss: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Kopfnuss' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Kopfnuss' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
[*]Schwert-Spezialisierung: Durch dieses Talent erhaltene Extraangriffe können nicht mehr zusätzliche Extraangriffe auslösen.
 *Schamanen* 

[*]Totem der Erdbindung: Das Totem beendet jetzt nicht mehr den Verstohlenheitsmodus von Schurken.
[*]Erdschild: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass 'Erdschild' auf zwei Zielen gleichzeitig aktiv ist, wenn man sich im Freien befindet.
[*]Wenn man sich ausloggt, wird der Zauber 'Erdschild' jetzt abgebrochen.
[*]Elementarfokus: Dieser Effekt wird nicht mehr durch den freien Zauber, der von 'Blitzüberladung' ausgelöst wird, verbraucht.
[*]Waffe der Flammenzunge: Der Schaden von Rang 6 wurde geringfügig verringert, so dass dieser nicht mehr besser sein kann als Rang 7.
[*]Fokussierte Gedanken (Wiederherstellung): Diese Fähigkeit verringert jetzt die Wirkungsdauer von Stille- und Unterbrechungseffekten um 10/20/30%.
[*]Blitzschlagschild: Diese Fähigkeit funktioniert jetzt auch korrekt, wenn der Schamane betäubt wurde, er flieht oder bewegungsunfähig ist.
[*]Wächter der Natur: Diese Fähigkeit kann jetzt auch ausgelöst werden, wenn der Schamane sitzt.
[*]Totems, welche nur nützliche Effekte für befreundete Ziele gewähren, lösen keine Angriffe von neutralen Stadtwachen mehr aus.
 *Hexenmeister* 

[*]Die Wirkungsdauer der Zauber 'Verbannen', 'Verführung', 'Dämonensklave' und 'Furcht' gegen PvP-Ziele wurde auf 10 Sekunden verringert.
[*]Todesmantel: Wenn das betroffene Ziel über Immunitäten gegen Furchteffekte verfügt, verliert es nun durch die Schaden verursachende Komponente des Zaubers dennoch Gesundheit.
[*]Dämonisches Wissen: Wenn der Begleiterdämon des Hexenmeisters gebannt wird, wird dieser Effekt nicht mehr deaktiviert.
[*]Blutsauger: Wenn der Zaubernde über ein erhöhtes Zaubertempo verfügt, sollte der Tooltipp nun korrekt aktualisiert werden.
[*]Inferno: Die Angriffe der über diesen Zauber beschworenen Höllenbestie sorgen nun dafür, dass der Hexenmeister durch die Wachen neutraler Städte angegriffen wird.
[*]Die Fähigkeit 'Abfangen' (Teufelswache) verursacht jetzt auch bei Gegnern Schaden, die gegen Betäubungseffekte immun sind.
[*]Netherschutz: Diese Fähigkeit kann jetzt auch ausgelöst werden, wenn der Hexenmeister sitzt.
[*]Einbruch der Nacht: Diese Fähigkeit kann jetzt auch ausgelöst werden, wenn der Hexenmeister sitzt.
[*]Feuerregen: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden. Zusätzlich wurden die Bonusschadenskoeffizienten erhöht.
[*]Saat der Verderbnis: Tote Ziele werden nicht mehr fälschlich zur Schadenshöchstgrenze für diesen Zauber gezählt.
[*]Umschlingende Schatten: Der Effekt dieses Talents hält jetzt nicht mehr endlos an, wenn 'Umschlingende Schatten' aktiviert wird, während der Zaubernde von einem NSC bezaubert ist.
[*]Instabiles Gebrechen: Der Zauber schlägt nicht mehr fehl, wenn der Hexenmeister versehentlich sein Ziel während des Zauberwirkens abwählt.
 *Krieger* 

[*]Die Fähigkeit 'Überwältigen' ist jetzt wie vorgesehen immer dann verfügbar, wenn ein anderer Spieler einem der Schwert-Spezialisierungs-Procs des Kriegers ausweicht.
[*]Die Fähigkeit 'Blutrausch' sollte den Krieger nicht mehr automatisch in den Kampfmodus versetzen. Solange diese Fähigkeit aktiv ist, verhindert sie den automatischen Abbau von Wutpunkten.
[*]Blutrausch: Der Krieger sollte nicht mehr endlos im Kampfmodus verbleiben, wenn diese Fähigkeit aktiv ist, während er von einem Gebiet in ein anderes wechselt.
[*]Verwüsten: Die grafische Anzeige der Restwirkungsdauer sollte nun auch für 'Rüstung zerreißen' korrekt angezeigt werden, nachdem der Effekt auf dem Ziel durch 'Verwüsten' erneuert wurde.
[*]Die Fähigkeit 'Abfangen' verursacht jetzt auch bei Zielen Schaden, die immun gegen Betäubungseffekte sind.
[*]Schwert-Spezialisierung: Durch dieses Talent erhaltene Extraangriffe können nicht mehr zusätzliche Extraangriffe auslösen.


----------



## Shadaim (26. September 2007)

*Gegenstände* 

[*]Adamantitbeschlagene Truhe: Diese im Freien gefundenen Truhen enthalten jetzt stufengerechte Beute.
[*]Adamantitbeschlagene Truhe: Diese Truhen können keine Adamantitbarren mehr enthalten.
[*]Adamantitfigur: Dieser Gegenstand unterliegt nicht mehr der globalen Abklingzeit.
[*]Luftfahrerschleife des Edelmuts: Im Tooltipp dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt die Dauer des Effekts aufgelistet.
[*]Die Kosten der Allianz-PvP-Gegenstände für Schamanen der Stufe 60 wurden korrigiert.
[*]Bis zu 10 Ankhs können jetzt gestapelt werden.
[*]Aschenzungentalisman der Tödlichkeit: Der Talisman funktioniert jetzt auch in Verbindung mit der Fähigkeit 'Nierenhieb' korrekt.
[*]Set - Gewandung des Avatars: Der Setbonus für 'Erneuerung' erhöht jetzt die Dauer von 'Erneuerung' um 3 Sekunden, anstatt den Widerstand des Ziels zu erhöhen.
[*]Schwarze Qirajipanzerdrohne: Während des Aufsteigens auf dieses Reittier können keine Zauber mehr gewirkt werden.
[*]Medaillon des lodernden Zorns: Ziele, die von 'Kopfnuss' betroffen sind, lösen nicht mehr den Effekt dieses Gegenstands aus.
[*]Blaues Ogergebräu: Versucht man diesen Gegenstand außerhalb der Plateaus des Schergrats zu verwenden, wird jetzt eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt.
[*]Zerebralkortexverbund: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
[*]Charaktere, die einen 'Umhang der Todesschwingenbrut' bei Himmelskommandant Keller im Tausch gegen einen 'Apexiskristall' abgeben, erhalten den Kristall jetzt per Post, falls ihr Inventar voll ist.
[*]Die Geräusche beim Verschieben vieler Gegenstände im Inventar des Spielers wurden korrigiert.
[*]Set - Gewandung des Verderbers: Der Setbonus für 'Begleiterheilung' wird jetzt durch den verursachten und nicht mehr durch den erlittenen Schaden ausgelöst, mit einer geringeren Prozentrate. Zauber mit Schaden über Zeit lösen den Bonus korrekt aus.
[*]Set - Gewandung des Verderbers: Bei Heilung durch diesen Setbonus kann es nicht mehr zu kritischer Heilung kommen.
[*]Krone der Sonne: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
[*]Kristallgewebte Armschienen: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
[*]Ornat des Orkans: Der Tooltipp der Bonuseigenschaft 'Energiegeladen' wurde angepasst und weist nun darauf hin, dass dieser Bonus nur die Grundmanakosten des Zaubers verringert.
[*]Dunkelmond-Karte: Wahnsinn: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird nicht mehr durch das Anwenden von 'Dämonische Opferung' auf einen Begleiter ausgelöst.
[*]Dunkelmond-Karte: Kreuzzug: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird nicht mehr durch 'Gedankenbesänftigung', 'Tier besänftigen' oder 'Gedankensicht' ausgelöst.
[*]Rüstungsteile des Todeshauchs: Diese Gegenstände lösen jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
[*]Plattenschiftung der Entweihten: Die Ehrenkosten des Gegenstands wurden korrigiert und entsprechen jetzt dem vorgesehenen Wert.
[*]Dämonisches Bollwerk: Dieser Gegenstand verfügte zusätzlich zu seinen zufälligen Werten ungewollterweise noch über einen festen Grundwert für die Bonusheilung. Dieser Grundwert wurde entfernt.
[*]Vorlage: Mystischer Dämmerstein: Der Händler wird zunächst immer über eine Kopie der Vorlage für einen Edelstein mit +8 Abhärtungswertung verfügen, wenn Halaa von einer Fraktion erobert wurde und wenn der Händler seine Bestände wieder erneuert.
[*]Angereicherter Terozapfensaft: Die Benutzung dieses Gegenstands löst keine Abklingzeit für die Benutzung aller anderen Getränke und Lebensmittel aus. Der Kaufpreis wurde ebenfalls korrigiert.
[*]Mit Essenz erfüllter Pilz: Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt entzaubert werden.
[*]Auge von Arachnida: Die dritte Aufladung funktioniert jetzt korrekt. Nachdem die letzte Ladung verbraucht wurde, verbleibt jedoch ein Gegenstand mit 0 Aufladungen, der nicht weiterverkauft oder entzaubert werden kann.
[*]Gesichtsschutz des Undurchdringlichen: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
[*]Kolben des Teufelshäschers: Dieser Gegenstand kann nicht mehr durch den Heileffekt von 'Vampirumarmung' ausgelöst werden.
[*]Figur des Kolosses: Dieser Gegenstand unterliegt nicht mehr der globalen Abklingzeit.
[*]Figur des Kolosses: Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt auch benutzt werden, wenn der Spieler kein Mana hat.
[*]Fläschchen: Einige Tooltipps wurden aus Konsistenzgründen angepasst.
[*]Formel: Brust - Erhebliche Abhärtung: Es wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp korrigiert.
[*]Formel: Umhang - Ausweichen: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Rüstmeister des unteren Viertels erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
[*]Formel: Umhang - Großer Feuerwiderstand: Die benötigten Reagenzien für diese Formel wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 besser zu entsprechen.
[*]Formel: Umhang - Großer Naturwiderstand: Die benötigten Reagenzien für diese Formel wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 besser zu entsprechen.
[*]Formel: Umhang - Verstohlenheit: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Rüstmeister der Expedition des Cenarius erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
[*]Formel: Umhang - Feingefühl: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Rüstmeister von Thrallmar und bei der Rüstmeisterin der Ehrenfeste erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
[*]Formel: Handschuhe - Überragende Beweglichkeit: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt bei der Rüstmeisterin der Hüter der Zeit erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
[*]Formel: Handschuhe - Bedrohung: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Rüstmeister der Sha'tari erhältlich. Die benötigten Reagenzien wurden angepasst, um dem Niveau der Stufe 70 zu entsprechen.
[*]Formel: Waffe - Große Beweglichkeit: Diese Verzauberkunstformel ist jetzt beim Händler des Violetten Auges erhältlich.
[*]Muskelmagenkaugummi: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
[*]Große Rune des Schutzes: Dieser Gegenstand wurde auf Grund von beständigen Designfehlern für Patch 2.2 umgestaltet. Der Gegenstand verzaubert jetzt ein Brustrüstungsteil, sodass eine Chance pro Treffer besteht, körperlichen Schaden zu absorbieren.
[*]Handschutz der stillen Gerechtigkeit: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
[*]Gemahlene Skorpokinhaltsstoffprobe: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
[*]Schwere Teufelseisentruhe: Diese im Freien gefundene Truhe enthält jetzt stufengerechte Beute.
[*]Die Kosten der Horde-PvP-Gegenstände für Paladine der Stufe 60 wurden korrigiert.
[*]Gewandung des Leibhaftigen: Der Stärkungszauber 'Flexibilität' dieses Sets wird nicht mehr entfernt, wenn der Spieler Schaden erleidet.
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer des Stärkungszaubers des mystischen Himmelsfeuerdiamanten, der das Zaubertempo erhöht, wurde auf 10 Sekunden erhöht.
[*]Kronks Grabbelsack: Dieser Beutel enthält jetzt immer einen Gegenstand.
[*]Insignien der Allianz: Es wird jetzt angezeigt, dass der Gegenstand Effekte nicht bannt, sondern entfernt.
[*]Insignien der Horde: Es wird jetzt angezeigt, dass der Gegenstand Effekte nicht bannt, sondern entfernt.
[*]Gamaschen der Tierherrschaft: Die durch diesen Gegenstand gewährte Ausdauer und Rüstung für Begleiter wurden erhöht.
[*]Gamaschen der göttlichen Vergeltung: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
[*]Geringe Rune des Schutzes: Dieser Gegenstand wurde auf Grund von beständigen Designfehlern für Patch 2.2 umgestaltet. Der Gegenstand verzaubert jetzt ein Brustrüstungsteil, sodass eine Chance pro Treffer besteht, körperlichen Schaden zu absorbieren.
[*]Geringer Zauberschutz der Abschirmung: Dieser Gegenstand funktioniert jetzt richtig. Zuvor gewährte er dem Benutzer keinerlei Boni oder Stärkungseffekte.
[*]Buchband der Rache: Der Tooltipp dieses Gegenstands wurde angepasst, um hervorzuheben, dass er nur in Verbindung mit Schaden verursachendem Richturteilen funktioniert (Richturteil des Befehls, der Rechtschaffenheit, der Vergeltung und des Blutes).
[*]Löwenherzchampion: Dieser Gegenstand verfügt jetzt über einen Soundeffekt, wenn sein Proc ausgelöst wird.
[*]Löwenherzrichtklinge: Dieser Gegenstand verfügt jetzt über einen Soundeffekt, wenn sein Proc ausgelöst wird.
[*]Lungensaftcocktail: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
[*]Mal der Herausforderung: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt durch Treffer von Schaden verursachenden Zaubern auf ein Ziel ausgelöst, anstatt einfach durch direkt Schaden verursachende Zauber.
[*]Seidenmanschetten des Marschalls: Die kritische Trefferwertung dieses Gegenstandes ist jetzt die gleiche wie bei Seidenmanschetten des Generals.
[*]Medaillon der Allianz: Es wird jetzt angezeigt, dass der Gegenstand Effekte nicht bannt, sondern entfernt.
[*]Medaillon der Horde: Es wird jetzt angezeigt, dass der Gegenstand Effekte nicht bannt, sondern entfernt.
[*]Barriere des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Zauberschadenschild ist jetzt bei Arenahändlern erhältlich.
[*]Beinschützer des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Gegenstand wird jetzt als Kilt angezeigt.
[*]Plattenhelm des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Die Nahkampftrefferwertung dieses Gegenstands wurde jetzt auf Trefferwertung abgeändert (dies wirkt sich jetzt auf Distanz- und Nahkampf aus).
[*]Plattenhelm des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Helm verdeckt jetzt Gesichtsbehaarung.
[*]Wehr des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Heilungsschild ist jetzt bei Arenahändlern erhältlich.
[*]Ringpanzerhelm des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Dieser Gegenstand verhindert, dass Haare angezeigt werden.
[*]Lederschiftung des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Die kritische Trefferwertung war zu niedrig und wurde angepasst.
[*]Dunkles Schicksal des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Bei diesem Gegenstand gibt es jetzt eine Schussanimation, die zum Schadenstyp passt.
[*]Dr. Zwicky: Charaktere, die Gegenstände von Dr. Zwicky erhalten, erhalten diese Gegenstände jetzt per Post, falls ihr Inventar voll ist.
[*]Rüstungsteile der Netherklinge verfügen jetzt über die korrekten Soundeffekte.
[*]Öl des Feuerbrandes: Es wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp korrigiert.
[*]Anhänger des Violetten Auges: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt korrekt durch Zauber ausgelöst, deren Kosten einem Prozentteil des Managrundwerts entsprechen.
[*]Mit Macht erfüllter Pilz: Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt entzaubert werden.
[*]Rotes Ogergebräu: Versucht man diesen Gegenstand außerhalb der Plateaus des Schergrats zu verwenden, wird jetzt eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt.
[*]Rüstung des Dimensionswandlers: Der Setbonus für 'Begleiterheilung' heilt jetzt für einen Prozentteil des durch den vom Jäger verursachten Schadens.
[*]R.O.I.D.S.: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
[*]Weisenfisch Supreme: Der Stärkungszauber dieses Gegenstandes wurde angepasst und funktioniert jetzt wie alle anderen Zauber, die Mana alle 5 Sekunden gewähren. Der Effekt wird jetzt auch korrekt im Charakterbildschirm angezeigt.
[*]Bauplan: Verschmorte Verkabelung: Händler, die diesen Bauplan verkaufen, erneuern ihren Bestand jetzt wieder nach einer gewissen Zeit.
[*]Zanzas Glanz: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
[*]Glänzender roter Apfel: Druiden in Tiergestalt können diesen Gegenstand nicht mehr essen.
[*]Shuriken der Verneinung: Die Stufe und Werte des Gegenstands wurden erhöht, um anderen Gegenständen von Gruul zu entsprechen.
[*]Sechsdämonentasche: Die durch diesen Gegenstand gewirkten Schadenszauber werden nicht mehr durch den Zauberschadenbonus des Spielers verstärkt.
[*]Rationen der Himmelswache: Es wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp korrigiert.
[*]Silberkreuz der Himmelswache: Im Tooltipp dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt die Dauer des Effekts aufgelistet.
[*]Gewandung des Himmelsdonners: Die Zauber, auf welche die Setboni wirken, wurden ausgetauscht.
[*]Ornat des Himmelsdonners: Der Setbonus 'Totembeherrschung' zwingt den Schamanen nicht mehr zum Aufstehen und dazu, mit dem Essen und Trinken aufzuhören.
[*]Geräucherter Weisenfisch: Der Stärkungszauber dieses Gegenstandes wurde angepasst und funktioniert jetzt wie alle anderen Zauber, die Mana alle 5 Sekunden gewähren. Der Effekt wird jetzt auch korrekt im Charakterbildschirm angezeigt.
[*]Rüstung des Schlächters: Der Setbonus für die Fähigkeiten 'Finsterer Stoß', 'Meucheln' und 'Verstümmeln' wirkt jetzt auch auf die Fähigkeit 'Blutsturz'.
[*]Zanzas Geist: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
[*]Handfernrohr der verborgenen Flotte: Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt von Druiden mit veränderter Gestalt verwendet werden.
[*]Stab des Naturzorns: Aus der Beschreibung im Tooltipp geht jetzt deutlicher hervor, dass der Gegenstand die Grundmanakosten der Gestaltwandlung reduziert, nicht die letztendlichen Kosten.
[*]Sturmbräu: Im englischen Tooltipp wurde eine Inkonsistenz bei der Groß- und Kleinschreibung korrigiert.
[*]Zanzas Schnelligkeit: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
[*]Al'ars Kralle: Der Bonusschaden auf Schussfähigkeiten gewährt jetzt den vollen Bonus für 'Streuschuss' und 'Unterdrückender Schuss'.
[*]Talasiteule: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstandes hält jetzt die gesamte vorgesehene Zeit lang an.
[*]Die Questbelohnung 'Geißelbann' der Blutelfenpaladine wirkt jetzt sowohl gegen Dämonen als auch Untote.
[*]Set - Zierat des unsichtbaren Pfads: Der dem Begleiter durch den Setbonus gewährte Stärkungszauber wird nicht mehr so angezeigt, als ob seine Wirkung jeden Moment enden oder wieder erneuert werden würde.
[*]Troggbier: Im englischen Tooltipp wurde eine Inkonsistenz bei der Groß- und Kleinschreibung korrigiert.
[*]Instabiler Talasit: Im Tooltipp wird jetzt angegeben, dass dieser Edelstein zur Kategorie Blau und Gelb zählt und die entsprechenden Eigenschaften besitzt.
[*]Schuppengürtel des Veteranen: Die Werte wurden angepasst.
[*]Schuppenschienbeinschützer des Veteranen: Die Werte wurden angepasst.
[*]Set - Gewandung des Herzens der Leere: Die Tooltipps für den Setbonus, den man beim Tragen von 2 Teilen erhält, wurden geringfügig angepasst, um einen Anzeigefehler zu beheben. Die Funktionalität des Setbonus blieb unverändert.
[*]Set - Rüstung des Kriegshetzers: Der Bonus 'Rache' wirkt sich jetzt auch korrekt auf 'Schildschlag' aus.
[*]Wilde draenische Weste: Dieser Gegenstand löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
[*]Reittiere - Windreiter: Diese Gegenstände lösen jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
[*]Feuerwasser der Winterfelle: Im Tooltipp des Gegenstands wird jetzt angezeigt, dass es sich dabei um ein Elixier handelt.
[*]Wolfskopfhelm: Dieser Gegenstand gewährt nicht mehr doppelt so viel Wut wie vorgesehen.
[*]Weltenbrecher: Der von diesem Gegenstand ausgelöste Bonus verschwindet jetzt nicht mehr, bevor er seine Wirkung entfaltet hat.
 *Berufe* 

[*]Die Fraktionshändler des Violetten Auges haben verschiedene zusätzliche Handwerksrezepte im Angebot.
[*]Ausgelöste Effekte: Handwerksrezepte lösen keine Gegenstände mehr aus, die nur durch Kampfzauber ausgelöst werden sollten.
[*]Alchimie
Das Fläschchen der Schattenstärkung wurde durch das Fläschchen des reinen Todes ersetzt. Dieser neue Trank erhöht den Frost-, Feuer- und Schattenzauberschaden.
Das Fläschchen der Arkanstärkung wurde durch das Fläschchen des blendenden Lichts ersetzt. Dieser neue Trank erhöht den Heilig-, Natur- und Arkanzauberschaden.
Der Rufbelohnungsverkäufer des Violetten Auges hat jetzt ein neues Fläschchen im Sortiment, das alle Widerstände und Attribute erhöht.
[*]Schmiedekunst
Der von 'Teufelseisenplattenrüstung' gewährte Setbonus wurde auf 'Erhöhte Trefferchance' und 'Stärke' abgeändert.
Pläne für Zornstahlschultern können jetzt von einer Kreatur im Schattenmondtal erbeutet werden.
Um von dem Setbonus des Zornstahlsets zu profitieren, sind jetzt weniger Gegenstände des Sets erforderlich.
[*]Verzauberkunst
Nexusverwandlung: Die Formel, mit der man Nexuskristalle in kleine Prismasplitter umwandelt, wurde einigen Verzauberkunstlehrern hinzugefügt.
Kleine Prismasplitter: Die Formel, mit der man große Prismasplitter in 3 kleine Prismasplitter umwandelt, wurde einigen Verzauberkunstlehrern hinzugefügt.
Große Prismasplitter: Mit dieser Formel können im Verzaubern keine Fertigkeitspunkte mehr gewonnen werden.
[*]Ingenieurskunst
Die Abklingzeit des von Ingenieuren hergestellten Fallschirmumhangs wurde verringert.
[*]Juwelenschleifen
Im Austausch gegen Forschermarken bieten die Händler von Halaa jetzt eine neue Juwelenschleifervorlage für beständige Talasiten an. Der damit hergestellte grüne Edelstein erhöht die Abhärtungswertung und Ausdauer.
 
 *Quests* 

[*]Als Belohnung für die Quest 'Bannt die Dämonen' erhält man jetzt entweder eine Rune der Dunkelheit oder das Fragment einer Rune der Dunkelheit. Fünf Fragmente können jeweils zu einer Rune der Dunkelheit zusammengesetzt werden.
[*]Die Verstohlenheitsfähigkeit des Murmeltiers funktioniert wieder während der Quest 'Die kleinsten Wesen'.
[*]Es ist jetzt weniger wahrscheinlich, dass Hexenmeister der Feuerschwingen Spieler in einen Nahkampf verwickeln.
[*]Es wurde ein Problem behoben, auf Grund dessen ein Charakter seine 'Rune der Dunkelheit' nicht bei Gahk gegen eine 'Kristallgeschmiedete Rune der Dunkelheit' eintauschen konnte, solange er an diesem Tag nicht die tägliche Quest 'Bannt mehr Dämonen' abgeschlossen hatte.
[*]In der Quest 'Schlechte Medizin' im Schlingendorntal kann die 'Dschungelarznei' jetzt auch bei Dschungelkämpfern gefunden werden.
[*]Im Vorgebirge des Hügellands wurden dem Lager des Syndikats der Subzone 'Corrahns Dolch' weitere 'Dokumente des Syndikats' hinzugefügt. Dies geht jetzt auch aus dem Questtext hervor.
[*]In der Quest 'Und wieder ein Bombenangriff' wurde die Abklingzeit für die Bomben der Himmelswache von 10 auf 5 Sekunden verringert.
[*]Die für die Quest 'Die Strahlung des Relikts' als Belohnung gewährte Geldmenge wurde verringert. Im Austausch dafür wurde die Fraktionsbelohnung von Ogri'la verbessert.
[*]Mawg Grimmschlags Skriptereignisse wurden korrigiert.
[*]Es wurde ein Problem behoben, auf Grund dessen Obsidia, Nachtreißer, Insidion und Zornschwinge manchmal nicht auf das Aufbrechen ihrer Eier reagierten.
[*]Die Wirkungsdauer der Strahlen des Apexisrelikts und des Apexismonuments wurde leicht verringert, um 2 aufeinanderfolgende Strahlen einfacher trennen zu können.
[*]Die folgenden Questgegenstände verschwinden nicht mehr vorübergehend beim Aufnehmen: Mythologie der Titanen, Kompendium der Gefallenen, Karten der TOLLEN MINNA, Logbuch der TOLLEN MINNA, Karten der SILBERGEIST und Logbuch der SILBERGEIST.
[*]Es wurden einige Probleme behoben, auf Grund derer der Kampf der Quest 'Finale' unterbrochen wurde.
 *Dungeons und Schlachtzüge* 

[*]Schlachtzugsbosse in der Festung der Stürme und im Echsenkessel hinterlassen nach ihrem Tod jetzt jeweils mindestens 3 Gegenstände als Beute.
[*]Auchindoun- Sethekkhallen (Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch')
'Verwandlung' sollte jetzt nicht mehr auf den Haupttank wirken.
[*]Auchindoun-Schattenlabyrinth
Für die Schattenpriester der Kabale wurde die Zeit zwischen dem wiederholten Wirken des Zaubers 'Schattenwort: Schmerz' erhöht.
[*]Der Schwarze Tempel
Säbelhieb-Tanks werden nicht mehr durch den Zauber 'Finsterer Strahl' zurückgeworfen und können nicht von dem Zauber 'Verhängnisvolle Affäre' betroffen werden. Dies gilt auch, wenn sie dem Angriff ausweichen oder ihn parieren.
Mutter Shahraz wechselt jetzt nach jedem dritten gewirkten Zauberstrahl auf einen anderen Strahlentyp (zuvor tat sie dies nur nach jedem Fünften), um zu verhindern, dass sie den gleichen Strahlentyp zu oft hintereinander wirkt.
'Verhängnisvolle Affäre' verursacht jetzt in der ersten Sekunde 750 Schaden, 1500 in der zweiten, 2250 in der dritten und 3000 Schadenspunkte in allen darauffolgenden Sekunden.
Der Zauber 'Prismatisches Schild' wurde umgestaltet. Wenn Mutter Shahraz gegen eine bestimmte Art von Magie immun ist, erleidet sie jetzt von der entgegengesetzten Magieart zusätzlichen Schaden. Alle 15 Sekunden wechseln ihre Widerstände nach dem Zufallsprinzip, wobei der Widerstandswert fest auf 25% eingestellt ist.
[*]Höhlen der Zeit - Die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal
Im Schlachtzugsereignis 'Die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal' wurde Nicht-Bossgegnern Ruf- und Beutebelohnungen hinzugefügt. Der Ruf, der durch das Besiegen von Bossen erhalten werden kann, wurde zum Ausgleich verringert.
Nachdem ihre Gesundheit zwischenzeitlich verringert war, wurde die Gesundheit von Jaina und Thrall nun wieder erhöht. Im Laufe des Schlachtzugsereignisses sollten sie nun wesentlich mehr Schaden einstecken können.
Archimonde wurde überarbeitet und angepasst, um zu verhindern, dass er seine Fähigkeiten so miteinander kombiniert, dass sie von den Spielern nur schwer zu kontern sind. Die Wirkungsdauer des Stilleeffekts von Archimondes Zauber 'Seelenlast' wurde auf 4 Sekunden verringert und der Tod eines Priesters, der über das Talent 'Geist der Erlösung' verfügt, führt nicht länger dazu, dass 'Seelenlast' zweifach aktiv wird. Die Zauberzeit von Archimondes Furchtzauber wurde auf 1,5 Sekunden erhöht, außerdem sollte er 'Furcht' jetzt in wesentlich regelmäßigeren Intervallen wirken. Zusätzlich wird er seinen Zauber 'Würgegriff der Legion' nicht mehr auf sehr weit entfernte Ziele wirken.
Archimonde wirkt seinen Zauber 'Würgegriff der Legion' nicht länger auf Ziele, die gerade erst vom Zauber 'Windbö' getroffen wurden.
[*]Höhlen der Zeit - Der schwarze Morast
Der Zeitraum zwischen dem erneuten Wirken von 'Schattenblitzsalve' wurde bei allen Bewahrerinnen der Zeitenrisse erhöht. Zusätzlich wurde auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' der verursachte Schaden verringert.
Auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' wurde die Gesundheit der ewigen Henker verringert.
Temporus' Zauber 'Tödliche Wunde' ist jetzt nur noch bis zu 7 Mal auf einem Ziel stapelbar (bisher war er bis zu 10 Mal stapelbar).
Auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' vergeht nun mehr Zeit, bis Temporus seinen Zauber 'Hasten' erneut wirkt.
[*]Höhlen der Zeit - Die Flucht von Durnholde
Wenn nach dem Scheitern des Ereignisses das Respawnlimit von Thrall erreicht wurde, verschwindet der Epochenjäger jetzt wie vorhergesehen.
Menschliche Illusion: Zwergen- und Menschenpriester unterliegen jetzt nicht mehr diesem Effekt im Vorgebirge des Alten Hügellands, wenn sie die Schattengestalt aufgeben.
Die Gegnergruppen in Durnholde sollten jetzt gleichmäßiger zusammengesetzt sein. Spieler sollten maximal von zwei Scharfschützen und höchstens einem Aufseher angegriffen werden.
Im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' wurde eine Gruppe von Wachen unter der Brücke entfernt.
Man hat jetzt 20 Versuche Thralls Eskorten-Ereignis abzuschließen, anstatt wie bisher nur 3.
[*]Der Echsenkessel: Höhle des Schlangenschreins
Die Priesterinnen des Echsenkessels verwenden nicht mehr den Zauber 'Geist der Erlösung'.
Der von Tiefensumpfkolossen gewirkte Zauber 'Säurespritzer' wurde abgeschwächt.
Der von Tiefensumpfkolossen gewirkte Zauber 'Sporenbeben' verfügt nun über eine geringere Wirkungsdauer.
Der von Gezeitenrufern des Grauherzen gewirkte Zauber 'Virulentes Gift' ist jetzt weniger tödlich.
Sporensegler des Echsenkessels setzten ihre Fähigkeit 'Sturmangriff' weniger häufig ein.
Nethermagier der Grauherzen setzten ihre Fähigkeit 'Blinzeln' weniger häufig ein.
Lauerer des Schlangenschreins verursachen jetzt weniger Schaden.
[*]Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Die zerschmetterten Hallen
Auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' verursachen Häscher, Legionäre und Häretiker der Zerschmetterten Hand, sowie tollwütige Kriegshunde jetzt weniger Nahkampfschaden.
[*]Karazhan
Die 'Ablenkende Asche' des Schreckens der Nacht kann jetzt mit 'Mantel der Schatten' entfernt werden.
Blechkopf in Karazhan ist jetzt immun gegen Blutungseffekte.
Bevor Romulo und Julianne wieder "von den Toten auferstehen", werden alle noch auf ihnen aktiven, negativen Effekte entfernt.
[*]Scholomance
Der Kälteeffekt der Frostrüstung von Ras Frostraunen zählt jetzt korrekt als bewegungseinschränkender Effekt.
[*]Festung der Stürme: Die Arkatraz
Der von unabhängigen Verwüstern gewirkte Zauber 'Verwüsten' verursacht nun körperlichen Schaden.
Auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' dauert es nun länger, bis die unabhängigen Verwüster ihren Zauber 'Ohrenbetäubendes Gebrüll' erneut wirken können.
Zornseher Soccothrates' Zauber 'Wegschlagen' kann nicht mehr pariert oder ausgewichen werden. Diese Änderung sollte verhindern, dass mehrere Flammen übereinander gewirkt werden.
Herold Horizontiss wirkt seinen Zauber 'Furcht' weniger häufig.
[*]Festung der Stürme: Die Botanika
Es dauert nun länger, bis Dorngrin der Hüter seinen Zauber 'Höllenfeuer' erneut wirkt.
Auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' dauert es nun länger, bis Dorngrin der Hüter seinen Zauber 'Opferung' erneut wirkt.
Der Zauber 'Wutanfall' von Dorngrin dem Hüter erhöht nun seinen Nahkampfschaden nur noch um 75%, anstatt wie bisher um 110%.
[*]Festung der Stürme: Die Mechanar
Bei den tobenden Flammen in der Begegnung mit Nethermant Sepethrea wurde das Bewegungstempo im heroischen Modus geringfügig reduziert.
Die von Netherbindern der Sonnensucher beschworenen Arkandiener werden jetzt korrekt als Arkanelementare eingestuft. Außerdem verursachen sie weniger Nahkampfschaden und ihre Gesundheit wurde verringert.
[*]Festung der Stürme: Das Auge
Die von Hochastronom Solarian gewirkten Zauber wurden stark überarbeitet. Die Funktion 'Zorn des Astronomen' wurde komplett geändert. Das 'Mal von Solarian' wurde in 'Licht von Solarian' umbenannt und reduziert nicht mehr den Arkanwiderstand. Der Arkanwiderstand eines Spielers verringert nun den Schaden durch Solarians Zauber.
Phönixfalkenjungen verwenden ihre Fähigkeit 'Flügelstoß' nicht mehr so häufig.
Zenturien der Purpurhand verursachen mit ihrem Zauber 'Arkanhagel' jetzt weniger Schaden.
Die Frostattacken von Kampfmagiern der Purpurhand verursachen jetzt weniger Schaden.
 
 *Benutzerinterface* 

[*]Makros für Zaubersequenzen stoppen nicht länger bei Druiden-Fähigkeiten der Kategorie 'Wilder Kampf'.
[*]Das Tastaturkürzel zum Ein- und Ausblenden der Weltkarte kann jetzt auch auf eine der erweiterten Maustasten gelegt werden.
[*]Die Handhabung von Gegenständen mit Aufladungen auf den Aktionsleisten wurde verbessert.
[*]Es wurde ein Problem behoben, bei dem bewegliche Frames nach einer Änderung der Breitbildauflösung außerhalb des Bildschirms endeten.
[*]Es wurde ein Problem behoben, bei dem bewegliche Frames nach einer Änderung der Interfaceskalierung außerhalb des Bildschirms endeten.
[*]Es wurde ein Problem behoben, bei dem Schrift abgeschnitten wurde, wenn das Interface skaliert wurde.
[*]Das Konsolenkommando 'pitchLimit' wurde wieder aktiviert.
[*]Makros mit Bedingungen (Conditional Macros), die mehrere Ziele haben, verwenden jetzt für eine visuelle Reichweitenrückmeldung das korrekte kontextsensitive Ziel.
[*]Die Verarbeitung von Makros mit Bedingungen (Conditional Macros) wurde stark verbessert.
[*]Makros mit speziell definierten Zauberzielen werden nun nicht mehr auf das gegenwärtige Ziel gewirkt, wenn das definierte Ziel nicht existiert.
[*]Es kann nicht mehr vorkommen, dass durch die Verwendung eines Makros der Zauber 'Teufelsausdauer' und der Schildeffekt des Zaubers 'Opferung' gleichzeitig auf einem Hexenmeister aktiv sind.
[*]Weitere Informationen zu LUA- und XML-Änderungen gibt es im Forum Interfaceanpassung.
 *Spielwelt* 

[*]Bei folgenden Fraktionen der alten Welt wurde die Akquisitionsrate deutlich erhöht: Zirkel des Cenarius, Argentumdämmerung, Holzschlundfeste.
[*]Wenn sich durch einen Kampf der Ruf eines Spielers bei einer Fraktion verbessert, sollte sich sein Ruf bei der entsprechenden gegnerischen Fraktion verschlechtern.
[*]Jaulers Stufe wurde auf 20 (von ehemals 25) heruntergesetzt.
[*]Die Stufe von Berstern und Alphas der Rotkammgnolle wurde angepasst.
[*]Arkane Geschosse: Wird dieser Zauber von Kreaturen gewirkt, reagieren Begleiter im Defensivmodus jetzt korrekt.
[*]Azuregos: Der Tooltipp seines Zaubers 'Frostatem' zeigt jetzt korrekt 'Eingefroren' anstelle von 'Eingeschränkte Bewegung' an.
[*]Häuptling Mummaki: Diese Kreatur kann jetzt bestohlen werden.
[*]Gruftscheusale in ganz Azeroth und auf dem Hyjalgipfel agieren jetzt besser mit Totems.
[*]Doktor Maleficus: Bei dieser Kreatur ist jetzt Taschendiebstahl möglich.
[*]Peon des Drachenmals: Diese Kreatur verfügt jetzt bei Taschendiebstahl über die korrekte Beute.
[*]Bei Carolyn Ward, einer Schurkenlehrerin in Unterstadt, wurde eine unpassende Gesprächsoption angepasst, wenn die Schlossknackenfertigkeit des Spielers bei 300-324 lag.
[*]Teufelsverderber beim Schergrat sind jetzt weniger gefährlich.
[*]Hochlord Mastrogonde: Diese Kreatur droppt jetzt immer einen Gegenstand von mindestens guter Qualität.
[*]Katura: Das von dieser Kreatur herbeigezauberte Totem wird nun nicht mehr als Kreatur eingestuft, sondern korrekt als Totem behandelt.
[*]Markaru: Diese Kreatur ist jetzt häutbar.
[*]Geringfügige Korrekturen in Morgenluft: Der Gemischtwarenverkäufer befindet sich jetzt nicht mehr im Hauptraum, sondern im unteren Gasthaus. Der Tierhändler befindet sich jetzt nicht mehr im oberen Gasthaus, sondern im Hauptraum. Das obere Gasthaus zählt jetzt als Gasthaus.
[*]Schicksalsschmied der Mo'arg: Von dieser Kreatur kann jetzt das Mal des Sargeras erbeutet werden, nicht mehr das Mal von Kil'jaeden.
[*]Monströser Kaliri: Dieser Kreatur wurde Beute hinzugefügt und das Töten dieser Kreatur gewährt jetzt Ruf.
[*]Die Questziele 'Höllengeister' gelten jetzt als untot.
[*]Verteidiger Aeus in der Bank der Aldor kann nicht mehr von Spielern, die der Fraktion der Seher angehören, angegriffen werden.
[*]Rabenwächter der Sethekk: Der 'Heulende Schrei' dieser Kreatur zählt jetzt korrekt als bewegungseinschränkender Effekt und kann durch 'Entfesselungskünstler' und andere Fähigkeiten zum Entfernen bewegungseinschränkender Effekte aufgelöst werden.
[*]Windspäher von Skettis: Der Wirbelsturmeffekt dieser Kreatur kann jetzt durch PvP-Schmuckstücke und 'Zorn des Wildtiers'/'Wildes Herz' entfernt werden.
[*]Skulloc Seelenschänder im Schergrat beschwört jetzt in korrekter Weise Zerrissene Gespenster, um ihn im Kampf zu unterstützen.
[*]Leerhäscher: Die Fähigkeit 'Arkane Kugel', die von dieser Kreatur verwendet wird, macht Spieler, auf denen 'Aspekt des Rudels' oder 'Aspekt des Geparden' gewirkt wurde, jetzt korrekt benommen.
[*]Schrecken der Leere: Diese Kreatur ist jetzt häutbar.
[*]Schwarzwelpe des Wyrmkults: Diese Kreatur kann jetzt gehäutet, aber nicht mehr bestohlen werden.
[*]Schwarzfelsspitze: Die Edelsteine für das Siegel des Aufstiegs droppen nun zu 100% von Oberanführer Wyrmthalak, Kriegsmeister Voone und Hochlord Omokk.
[*]Die Höhlen des Wehklagens: Die Druiden der Kralle flüchten nicht mehr permanent.
[*]Tiefschwarze Grotte: Einige Kreaturen flüchten nicht mehr permanent.
[*]Der Tempel von Atal'Hakkar: Einige Kreaturen flüchten nicht mehr permanent.
 *Mac* 

[*]Es wurden verschiedene Grafikoptimierungen in Verbindung mit AltiVec für PowerPC-Mac und SSE für Intel-Mac vorgenommen. Diese Änderungen sollten die Leistung auf Systemen verbessern, die über keine Vertexanimationsshader verfügen, oder auf denen diese deaktivert sind (wird für Systeme empfohlen, die über eine integrierte Intel-Grafikkarte verfügen).
[*]Dem Optionsmenü wurde ein Dialog für Mac-Optionen hinzugefügt. Dieser beinhaltet sämtliche Mac-spezifischen Funktionen, die momentan ausschließlich für den Mac-Client verfügbar sind (z.B. iTunes Remote und die Möglichkeit, Filme aufzuzeichnen).
[*]Der Optionsschaltfläche 'Mac-Optionen' wurden neue Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten für das iTunes Remote hinzugefügt.
 *Bugfixes* 

[*]Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den ein Verbindungsabbruch auftrat, wenn man sich auf einem serverübergreifenden Schlachtfeld befand und auf einen im Chat verlinkten Gegenstand klickte.
[*]Begleiter verfolgen nun keine Spieler mehr, die die Fähigkeit 'Verschwinden' benutzt haben.
[*]Begleiter verfolgen einen Gegner nicht länger, nachdem sie gerade erst wiederbelebt wurden.
[*]Gestapelte Gegenstände verschwinden nicht mehr aus dem Inventar eines Spielers, wenn dieser mehrfach von Gebiet zu Gebiet wechselt.
[*]Die Auflösung des WoW-Clients wird unter Windows nicht mehr auf die Standardeinstellung 800x600 zurückgesetzt, wenn die Auflösung für WoW höher als die Desktop-Auflösung ist, wenn man vom Vollbildmodus zum Fenstermodus wechselt.
[*]Der Zauber 'Verwandlung' der Tempelkonkubine zeigt nicht mehr das Schweinesymbol, sondern das korrekte Schafssymbol an, wenn ein Spieler in ein Schaf verwandelt wird.
[*]Spieler, die dem Verwandlungseffekt des Zaubers 'Qual des Worgs' unterliegen, verfügen jetzt bei Distanzangriffen über eine Angriffsanimation.
[*]Bei der Begegnung mit Lady Vashj verschwinden die 'Toxischen Sporensegler' jetzt ordnungsgemäß, wenn die Schlachtzugsgruppe komplett ausgelöscht wurde.
[*]Bei der Begegnung mit Lady Vashj können die 'Toxischen Sporen' Wichtel, auf denen Phasenverschiebung aktiv ist, nicht mehr töten.
[*]Anzu kann nicht mehr von seinem Spawnpunkt aus weggekitet werden, er kehrt nach einer gewissen Entfernung wieder zu seinem Ausgangspunkt zurück.
[*]Die Angriffe des Bestrafers der Verdammniswache treffen Spieler nicht mehr, die nicht am Legionsringereignis teilnehmen.
[*]Bei dem Frauenmodell in der Ankleidevorschau wird jetzt der korrekte Kopf angezeigt, wenn der Charakter mit Hilfe von 'Illusion des Drachenmals' als Höllenorc verkleidet ist.
[*]Nachdem der Blutelfenrat getötet wurde, kommen keine Trashmobs auf der Großen Promenade mehr nach.
[*]Spieler können jetzt tägliche Quests annehmen, auch wenn sie ihr tägliches Questlimit bereits erreicht haben.


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

du hast das ne bissel was doppelt drin. aber gutte idee!


----------



## Ahnor (26. September 2007)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Orc Schultern? Wieder gleich groß?


----------



## Hexagon (26. September 2007)

Here we GO:

2.2 Undocumented changes

There is also a post going on the official forums listing all the official changes.

World

    * New music added to Honor Hold as well as the inns of Ironforge, Stormwind, and Ratchet
    * Cho Threadstrong has new sayings he shouts at the fruit vendor (poor fruit vendor)
    * Griftah unceremoniously ousted from Shattrath. Now sadly selling his fine wares (at unreasonably cheap prices!) in Terrokar Forest, just outside of the city's south-eastern tunnel at 36, 30 (Thanks, Meadows)


Character Models, Animation, & Spell Effects

** Orc shoulders and off-hand weapons fixed (possible overcompensation for previous bug?)*
    * Male night elf shoulders arc differently (possible bug?)
    * Cyclone graphic changed to, and I quote, "look more awesome." Awesomeness confirmed
    * Evocation's graphic effect updated, seems to be a blue version of the confirmed-awesome cyclone update
    * Windfury finishes the updated cyclone trilogy, now larger and darker; fans are divided!
    * Prayer of Mending received a new animation
    * Hurricane visually seems more selective, targeting victims with bolts of lightening bolts followed by loud booms
    * Nethermine Ravager's rock shell ability received a new spell effect
    * Druid Moonkin form has a new bandaging/crafting/using animation
    * Undead epic horse mount trails longer flames


Items

    * Red Ogre Suit is now fixed; weapons scaled down and now seat properly when sheathed
    * Non-combat pets now have a 1-second cool-down between summoning and unsummoning
    * Aquadynamic Fish Attractors now officially say the duration is 10 minutes as opposed to 5
    * Crashn' Thrashn' Robot now will walk around a small area instead of standing in one spot
    * Merciless Gladiator's Satin Gloves graphic has been changed from slim and tight to look like the bulky Merciless Gladiator's Mooncloth Gloves
    * Sha'tari Skyguard's Enriched Terrocone Juice reputation reward vendor item price increased from 40 copper to 36 silver
    * Farmer's Broom 100% beefier
    * Moonsoul Crown has been changed from a miscellaneous to a cloth item, receiving 39 armor and 50 durability


Professions

    * Fishing: Bobber splash at the end of the timer is adjusted so you don't have to instantly click for fear of missing
    * Fishing: The fishing line now instantly appears when you cast


Quests

    * Relic's Emanation daily quest money reward decreased while the Ogri'la faction reward was increased (documented somewhere but apparently not well known so here it is. Huzzah!)
    * Skettis escort quest reward reduced to 9 gold from 11 gold, 99 silver


UI & Game Mechanics

    * Disenchant received a new icon
    * Wide screen UI scales differently
    * UI Scaling in general appears to be a bit funky and requires some tweaking
    * New Auction house alert: "A buyer has been found for your auction of X"
    * Error speech re-enabled by default. You require more vespene gas
    * One hour delay on receiving currency from successful auctions (there seems to be confusion as to where this note was actually posted so for sanity's sake here it is, possibly again)
    * Windowed game begins in the center of the screen instead of the upper-left corner
    * New software reverb audio option
    * Ogri'la reputation now goes to 999/1000 exalted
    * Voidwalker's Suffering spell seems to work immediately when button is selected (what, no more "I can't do that yet?")
    * Blessing of Sacrifice is on a 30 second cooldown, not the 1 minute listed in the patch notes
    * Targeting for Skettis bombing run improved
    * Tracking abilities such as "Find Minerals" now last through death


----------



## TaktGeber (26. September 2007)

Wie sieht es aus mit dem ANTI-Fear buff für Priester?
Kann dieser nun auch von Menschen ausgeführt werden? 

Oder wird es kommen? Dieses Gerücht fliegt mir immer wieder um die ohren!

Danke


----------



## Dalmus (26. September 2007)

TaktGeber schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit dem ANTI-Fear buff für Priester?
> Kann dieser nun auch von Menschen ausgeführt werden?


Nein


TaktGeber schrieb:


> Oder wird es kommen? Dieses Gerücht fliegt mir immer wieder um die ohren!


Ob es kommen wird weiß niemand. Geplant ist es leider und die Planungen müssen auch konkreter sein, sonst hätte man das von offizieller Seite nicht kund getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaktGeber (26. September 2007)

Aha,
also ist es von offizieller Seite schon erwähnt ja?

Sry für die dummen Fragen, aber habe da nie etwas von gelesen.

Nur gestern zum ersten mal davon gehört! Aber wenn ich bissl google find ich auch nichts dazu. 

Ich fänd das ja sooooo endgeil *grins*

(Evtl. hat jemand ja nen Link wo etwas darüber steht)


----------



## Dalmus (26. September 2007)

TaktGeber schrieb:


> also ist es von offizieller Seite schon erwähnt ja?
> [...]
> (Evtl. hat jemand ja nen Link wo etwas darüber steht)



Gandraor (Online Community Representative, French) schrieb folgendes:
_
J’ai plongé dans les profondeurs du forum prêtre afin de vous apporter une petite information qui, j’en suis sûr, risque de vous intéresser fortement ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q u o t e:
Je suis un healeur prêtre elfe et j'ai pas l'antifear. Ca m'ennuie TRES fortement. 

-> Antifear pour tout les pretres ! Ally et Hordeux ! 

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires et suggestions. Du bleu serait le bienvenue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Le bleu arrive avec un peu de retard il est vrai, mais le voilà. « Antifear » pour tous les prêtres ? Et si c’était possible ! 

Nous avons en effet prévu de donner à tous les prêtres le Gardien de peur mais cela ne devrait pas être mis en place avant l’extension Wrath of the Lich King. 
_

Die Änderung ist also für WotLK geplant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, wenigstens dauert's noch etwas...

Edit: Ich kann den Bluepost leider nicht verlinken -> Muß auf der Arbeit einen webproxy nutzen...


----------



## TaktGeber (26. September 2007)

Danke,
immerhin es kommt!

Sehr erfreulich!


----------



## Waldschrat (26. September 2007)

ja toll. Soviel geändert und gefixt, aber die Ally spielt noch immer zum Großteil wie die allerletzten Deppen in den BGs.... WANN wird das endlich mal gefixt??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

Waldschrat schrieb:


> ja toll. Soviel geändert und gefixt, aber die Ally spielt noch immer zum Großteil wie die allerletzten Deppen in den BGs.... WANN wird das endlich mal gefixt???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



käse ?

bevor ich sowas poste ( und dann noch mein erster post ist ) post ich lieber gar nix


----------



## Shaadoon (26. September 2007)

TaktGeber schrieb:


> Danke,
> immerhin es kommt!
> 
> Sehr erfreulich!




Najo, das sehen die Draenei und Zwergenpriester sicher anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffen wir, dass Blizzard den beiden Rassen dann _sinnvolle_ neue Racials spendiert, und nicht sowas wie Elunes Anmut oder so einen Mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (26. September 2007)

Waldschrat schrieb:


> ja toll. Soviel geändert und gefixt, aber die Ally spielt noch immer zum Großteil wie die allerletzten Deppen in den BGs.... WANN wird das endlich mal gefixt???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrscheinlich genau dann, wenn die Horde im Realmpool Blutrausch anfängt öfter mal AV zu gewinnen.
Is ja richtig langweilig geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

Waldschrat schrieb:


> ja toll. Soviel geändert und gefixt, aber die Ally spielt noch immer zum Großteil wie die allerletzten Deppen in den BGs.... WANN wird das endlich mal gefixt???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/ironie an
haha witzig voll geil
/ironie aus

immer dieses ally/horde rumgeheul das die andern so schlecht sind / lowies ganken etc

/ironie an
wenn dir allys zu schlecht sind zogg doch ally dann werden sie besser
/ironie aus


----------



## aixo (26. September 2007)

Hei Leute :-)
Hab seit der Patchaufspielung heute morgen neuerdings so Graue Punkte auf den Aktionsbuttons und hab im Changelog nix gefunden. Bin Krieger, beispielsweise Todesstoss hat jeweils während eines Kampfes häufig einen Grauen Punkt, wie der Rote, der anzeigt wenn man zu weit weg steht, nur habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer, was mir der Graue anzeigt, denn Wut ist genug da, genug nah steh ich etc.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2007)

Ich habe Bernds Patchnotes mal "formatiert" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (26. September 2007)

Hexagon schrieb:


> * New music added to Honor Hold as well as the inns of Ironforge, Stormwind, and Ratchet



Ich hab mich eben villeicht gewundert. Auch auf den Schiffen ist ne neue Musik ... glaube ich. War auf dem Weg nach Darnassus.



Waldschrat schrieb:


> ja toll. Soviel geändert und gefixt, aber die Ally spielt noch immer zum Großteil wie die allerletzten Deppen in den BGs.... WANN wird das endlich mal gefixt???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vermutungen :
1. Er ist ein Schurke
2. Alter U 15
3. Ekzpokors neuer Name ?
4. Ein 2. Post wirds net geben das nen Troll is
5. BG leecher der nu nimmer leechen kann und sauer is da es nix kann


----------



## spencer10 (26. September 2007)

Wann werden endlich mal die Berufe aufgewertet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles wird irgendwie und irgendwann mal gemacht, nur die Berufe bleiben immer außen vor. 
Als Schneider ist man echt der blöde, es gibt keine vernünftigen Rezepte mit denen man auch mal was verdienen kann. Alle halbwegs vernünftigen Teile sind direkt gebunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Verzauberkunst, Alchi und Juwelenschleifer verdienen sich echt ne goldene Nase, Rüstungsschniede und Schneiderer sind wie immer die dummen. Da sollte Blizz mal was machen und aufhören an unwichtigen Sachen rumzufummeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Safirith (26. September 2007)

dass die segen der palas nun auf 10min angehoben wurden freut mich


----------



## soulriper (26. September 2007)

Ich hab letztens nen anti fear buff von nem Draeinei Priest bekommen. 
Glaube des gilt dann auch für menschen.
Des weis ich ganz genau weil ich ihn danach im duell platt gemacht habe ( dank seines buffs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## HornyHerbert (26. September 2007)

Ich find das auch super. dass die Segen 5 bzw 15 mins angehoben wurden!! 
außerdem hat doch ein "Diskussions-Thread" über Ally/Horde hier nix zu suchen...


----------



## PowerLevelGnom (26. September 2007)

Hi,

hat hier jemand ne Ahnung, was das heißen soll: 

Blizzard: Dieser Zauber unterliegt nun den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden.

Frostnova: Dieser Zauber unterliegt jetzt wie vorgesehen den Begrenzungen für Flächenschaden.

Ich kann mir da absolut nix drunter vorstellen, wär nett, wenn da jmd. Bescheid weiß und darüber aufklären kann.

Danke im Vorraus

Gnoram


----------



## Dalmus (27. September 2007)

soulriper schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens nen anti fear buff von nem Draeinei Priest bekommen.
> Glaube des gilt dann auch für menschen.
> Des weis ich ganz genau weil ich ihn danach im duell platt gemacht habe ( dank seines buffs
> 
> ...


Richtig beobachtet - Neben den Zwergen können auch die Draenei den Fearward.
Bis menschliche Priester den bekommen wird es aber noch ein Weilchen dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacPapa (10. Oktober 2007)

Mir is gestern auch ne kleine Änderung aufgefallen, die ich den offiziellen Patch-Notes nicht entnehmen konnte. Der Verkaufspreis von Netherstoffverbänden bei Händlern ist für den 20er Stack von 3G auf 2,55G gesenkt worden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (10. Oktober 2007)

hab heute den Patch 2.2.3 geholt und nun sind meine ganzen addons verschwunden.......und nicht mehr da??? kann mir vl. jemand sagen was passiert sein könnte... außerdem hab ich jetzt wieder das standard interface...nerv.... pls help thx


----------

